# One of a kind BBQ Grill



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Im not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I figured I would share a couple pics of a custom build we are almost finished with. Took a while but I think its a nice one..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That is bad*****


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Nice man 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

dude that is amazing, great work! like the grate !


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

How much to build a bama one lol

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

That is AWESOME!












That one is pretty cool too!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I need to make me one of those in the shape of Georgia. That's pretty cool man.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's cool. Other than the LSU part lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great job! That gonna be a tailgate grill? I like everything about it except the LSU part, haha. Ole Miss by damm.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> How much to build a bama one lol
> 
> 2010 mud pro
> 31 laws HL wheels
> ...


BOOOOO! million bucks bud !! jk

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------



LiftedNlawedBrute said:


> Im not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I figured I would share a couple pics of a custom build we are almost finished with. Took a while but I think its a nice one..


that is soooo awesome , SOB that looks good, I want one !!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys, and yea I know everyone has their favorite teams/states which is all good. We really lost alot of money on this one tho, we did an estimate at 600 to build it, well after its all said and done with we have over $1600 tied up in it. Thats material and manhours. The customer will have a one of a kind tail gate grill tho!


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I think that loss will pay off when your phone starts ringing

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Do take offs and mass produce those; I KNOW you can sell the hell out of those! Imagine that top is labor intensive...the heck wit dem haterz, we bleed purple and gold....


----------

